# Hear of global-accessories.com?



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I am looking for the Wolf Noah custom car cover for my GTO. Being stationed in Germany and living in military housing we do not have carports just open parking, so I am getting a cover for when the snow comes. I plan on sitting the car during the snow times. The car will be clean before I put it on so no worries. My question is if anyone has heard of Global Accessories - Maker of DashMat, LeBra, and Wolf Brand Covers and Accessories they have the Noah GTO car cover for $95 which is $100 cheaper then anyone else.

car cover guys has it for $224
another has it for $195

They are the same part number just different prices which is funny. Usually you see a difference of maybe $30-$50 bucks but $100? Just wondering.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Never heard of them. I got my Noah on Ebay with the cable lock bag etc for 190 or so back in 2005. My intent was to use it outdoors but the car is garage kept but I still use it indoors or when at shows and events where it stays over night out in a show field. 

Its a very good quality soft and form fitting. I recommend it.


----------

